# Photo.net Gallery - The App For Photography Lovers



## Calcifer (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi all!


I'm proud to announce a great app for iPad, iPod and iPhone called Photo.net Gallery!


It's the photo gallery browser for Photo.net. I'm sure you already know that photography website where both professional and talented amateur photographers showcase their portfolios. 
This app will let you browse through the extensive image collection provided by the Photo.net community which contains images of extremely high quality. In fact, it's incomparable to the common flickr galleries that can found in the appstore.


The goal of the app is to be a real showcase to photography and let people amaze at what's possible with a camera, covering many facets from abstract to landscapes and from architecture to wedding photography.


It's a pretty slick and stylish app and very easy to use. Just select one of the many subjects, set the timeframe and sort options and leisurely browse through the results and be fascinated by the work of many talented photographers.


Further features are tag search, photo comments, photo info and slideshows. Slideshows are my favourite, since every selection or search result can be turned into a slideshow.
It's a universal app so you can enjoy it at home on you iPad or on the move. At work, you can have your own slideshows right on your desk!




The app already has got plenty of updates, is already iOS 5 compatible and is ensured of many updates to come.


It can be found on the links below. Please, take a look. You will be entertained for hours, guaranteed. Any feedback is welcome!


iTunes


Website


----------

